

How I got $12k in book preorders in 1 month - flocial
http://yongfook.com/how-i-got-12k-in-book-preorders-in-1-month.html

======
ivan_ah
> If you want to buy the book... too late! Preorders are now closed

What the hell?

I'd be interested to see a preview or something. I'm sure I could learn a
thing or two about marketing, but I guess I'm too late... oh well.

~~~
flocial
There is an intro chapter and lots of content in the links referenced in the
article, not to mention the slide (posted here and elsewhere).

You _will_ be able to buy it once it arrives in April (you can add your email
to the list for updates).

[http://www.slideshare.net/yongfook/growth-
hacking-101-your-f...](http://www.slideshare.net/yongfook/growth-
hacking-101-your-first-500000-users)

[http://www.growthhackinghandbook.com/intro_chapter.html](http://www.growthhackinghandbook.com/intro_chapter.html)

